
Government monitors people running red light by AI and publish their name online - northfoxz2015
https://www.stc.gov.cn/facei/
======
nayuki
How is the person identified? Facial recognition? Long-distance RFID reading?
Mobile phone location tracking?

------
paktek123
Are there any consequences for people caught?

~~~
mtgx
It will probably count against their "Citizen Score" soon:

[https://www.wired.co.uk/article/chinese-government-social-
cr...](https://www.wired.co.uk/article/chinese-government-social-credit-score-
privacy-invasion)

